# What do you stuff your Kongs with?



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to find the magic formula that will keep Sachi working at her Kongs while in her pen or crate and me not in the room (no time to waste heading off potential "separation anxiety" issues!) but so far the best I've got is canned food smeared inside the lip...even that though, she spends about 5 minutes getting the food that's close to the opening and abandons the rest in favor of howling to try and make me appear (which of course, I don't, until she stops to take a breath).

I'm also a little concerned with stuffing them full of junky substances that contain grains and sugars, so I guess it's a fine balance.

Thoughts? Suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

experiment with peanut butter , salt and sugar free, with some real meat mixed in. As far as separation issues, here's some info http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


----------

